
North Korean Revolutionaries Turn to Crypto to Oust Kim Jong-Un - Reedx
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/north-korean-dissidents-using-crypto-163908150.html
======
bediger4000
Only semi-coherent. The article jumps from stating that a revolutionary group
exists in the first sentence, to saying that a new country exists without any
antecedent or explanation.

Also, the article merely partially paraphrases another article on a site named
"ccn.com", which is mainly a blockchain news site, as near as I can tell.

